# Pct nolva



## mp420 (Aug 24, 2019)

I have to do pct with nolvadex 40 40 20 20 as the tablets are 10 mg I have to do and I have to take all four together all the same time before eating after eating as is the right way


----------



## DNW (Aug 24, 2019)

I saved 15% on my car insurance by switching to geico.


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2019)

Are you asking if Nolva should be taken with food or without food???


----------



## mp420 (Aug 24, 2019)

[QUOTE = CJ275; 560129] Stai chiedendo se Nolva debba essere assunto con cibo o senza cibo ??? [/ QUOTE]
I'm asking if food should be taken and without food

 and 


if I have to take 40 mg if I have to take them all together.


----------



## mp420 (Aug 25, 2019)

then someone who answers please


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 25, 2019)

DNW said:


> I saved 15% on my car insurance by switching to geico.



How did Flo feel about u making that switch?


----------



## Seeker (Aug 25, 2019)

mp420 said:


> then someone who answers please



doesn't matter if you take before, during or after meals. Just take it all at once.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 25, 2019)

Seeker said:


> doesn't matter if you take before, during or after meals. Just take it all at once.



as a suppository


----------



## mp420 (Aug 25, 2019)

Grazie grazie


----------



## Spongy (Aug 25, 2019)

mp420 said:


> Grazie grazie



Do you have clomid too?


----------

